# Removing the branding and knurling off a Blitz FP



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/12/20)

I loved the Blitz FP, and hated the "Brakpan Branding and Knurling", so half an hour later with some fine cuts in the ol' lathe, along with the manufacture of a new drip tip ... and we have a far more aesthetically pleasing 30mm RTA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (14/12/20)

nice job !

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I loved the Blitz FP, and hated the "Brakpan Branding and Knurling", so half an hour later with some fine cuts in the ol' lathe, along with the manufacture of a new drip tip ... and we have a far more aesthetically pleasing 30mm RTA
> 
> View attachment 216746
> View attachment 216747
> View attachment 216748


Looks awesome. Now you just need to polish it up a bit so it can pop. Or send it to @Rob Fisher enterprises for a lekka once over.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Looks awesome. Now you just need to polish it up a bit so it can pop. Or send it to @Rob Fisher enterprises for a lekka once over.



Thanks Resistance ... Next on my manufacture list is one of them "drill adapters" that Rob has, as I doubt he'd be willing to forfeit fishing time to polish my Fat Pig

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (14/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks Resistance ... Next on my manufacture list is one of them "drill adapters" that Rob has, as I doubt he'd be willing to forfeit fishing time to polish my Fat Pig


It's because you think, you didn't ask.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

Not to be outdone by Rob and DarthBranMuffin's polishing ... began the buffing process on the ol' Fat Pig ... the pic below is post 1000 grit water paper, and some 5 minutes of polishing compound and a rag ... I'll have to "rinse and repeat" a few more times before I get a true mirror finish tho' ... I'm also going to leave the matt finish / fine machining on the chimney as a contrast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not to be outdone by Rob and DarthBranMuffin's polishing ... began the buffing process on the ol' Fat Pig ... the pic below is post 1000 grit water paper, and some 5 minutes of polishing compound and a rag ... I'll have to "rinse and repeat" a few more times before I get a true mirror finish tho' ... I'm also going to leave the matt finish / fine machining on the chimney as a contrast.
> View attachment 218773


Looks good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Looks good.



Thanks man  ... Stainless is as hard as nails, and it gets flippen hot whilst buffing, so this is gonna be a lengthy process 
O the price we pay for vanity

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks man  ... Stainless is as hard as nails, and it gets flippen hot whilst buffing, so this is gonna be a lengthy process
> O the price we pay for vanity


Look for honing stones instead of using sand paper. Then you use the sand paper only for final buff before polish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Look for honing stones instead of using sand paper. Then you use the sand paper only for final buff before polish.



My finish wasn't too bad to start, as I'd been using a 0.1 micron step rate, (_with the same as a depth of cut_), on the lathe when I first flushed the "branding" 

I've subsequently run down the sandpaper, (_water paper_), list from 600 to 1000 grit, (_mounted on a sanding block_), too prior to buffing ... 
I have it taped, only that it's certainly a labour of love, as it's painfully slow ... but hey ... that's what's required for a mirror finish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not to be outdone by Rob and DarthBranMuffin's polishing ... began the buffing process on the ol' Fat Pig ... the pic below is post 1000 grit water paper, and some 5 minutes of polishing compound and a rag ... I'll have to "rinse and repeat" a few more times before I get a true mirror finish tho' ... I'm also going to leave the matt finish / fine machining on the chimney as a contrast.
> View attachment 218773



Awesome looking facelift there!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Awesome looking facelift there!



Thanks so much  ... You and Rob have set that bar blimming high with what you do to and with mods and tanks  us mere mortals are struggling to keep up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (9/1/21)

It's now the Blitz IK and much better for it! Never appealed to me but that was mainly down to the aesthetic look so great job!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/1/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks so much  ... You and Rob have set that bar blimming high with what you do to and with mods and tanks  us mere mortals are struggling to keep up



I'm just here for the cookies.... Oom Rob is the main polishing chief around here... between his knowledge and expertise and your hands-on input I am just towing the line and enjoying the outcome of shineyness....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

Timwis said:


> It's now the Blitz IK and much better for it! Never appealed to me but that was mainly down to the aesthetic look so great job!



Thanks Timwis ... Like you I seriously disliked the aesthetics, however looked beyond the horrific branding as an oversized tank for a large mechmod I had. As it worked out the dimensions shrunk post machining to a little over 28mm, so it put paid to that idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------

